# turned a few calls today



## j&d (Apr 6, 2013)

Just a few calls i turned today

























just the barrels. hopein to try to make an insert soon


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I like the shapes. Are you sanding them and using a dip finish?


----------



## j&d (Apr 6, 2013)

How im doing them right now is dry sanding with180,220,340 and 600 then applying tung oil then polyutethane. But i may be changing it up soon im still new i just started doing this


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Ok, the sanding part sounds good. The last picture the end seems a little rough. I used to use Tung oil but now save it for special projects. Real Tung oil can take days to dry, even a week, then if you wanted to put on poly you could (but I don't). I like the Tung oil finish but just too long to wait for me LOL

I do like your shapes so keep grinding.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

All very nice. Thanks for the post


----------



## j&d (Apr 6, 2013)

The last one i forgot to sand before the picture its fixed now and ya the tung oil im using drys relatively quick


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Ok, there's a tung oil and a tung varnish...must be the varnish your using.

Try out some BLO, I have found it works as well at popping the grain and you can put on a finish quicker as well.


----------



## j&d (Apr 6, 2013)

Ok ill look into that and what do you think about instead of poly using a wax instead?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

your call lol on the finish....if it were me, in a water prone area, I would want the item sealed as much as possible

I'm not a call maker so there are better experienced people here to answer.

I will use wax on items that will be handled because it's easy to wipe them off. If left alone, in time wax will dull, fade turn white and pick up dust ect

When I use poly, it's a few coats then once it's dry, wet sanding start up to 12,000 grit mm. On wood usually sand to 600 then CA finish and wet sand to 12,000. I still use BLO. It works for me. There are as many different ways to do a finish as there are wood turners.

Just keep at it and you will have that "Ah ha" moment.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Looking good amigo.. Sanding is key to a good finish! I use BLO on the inside of my calls and it is a good sealer.. There are many finishes out there, Had a fellow call maker do a study on the different finishes and how they react to water, bug sprays ect.. If i can find it i will post it up.. CA is definately the top shelf it just takes time to learn how to apply it.. once you get the hang of it you will like it..


----------



## j&d (Apr 6, 2013)

thanks for all the great help! like i said im very new to all of this i just started turning back in February and so far ive only turned about 8 calls in total so all this feedback is great ill be looking into the BLO


----------

